# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2022



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jun 2022 às 13:35)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2022 às 14:56)

Em Várzea da Serra o mês de Julho começou com uma mínima de 5,6ºC.
Por agora 24,2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2022 às 15:08)

*29ºC* por aqui, mínima de* 9.6ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (1 Jul 2022 às 21:36)

*18.8ºC*, bela noite.
Dia quente mas suportável, máxima de *31.1ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 01:12)

Linha de células que se formaram entre Salamanca e a fronteira de Freixo de Espada à Cinta desloca-se para Norte/NNO e está a passar a fronteira.
Sendim está próxima da trajectória da célula mais significativa; Mogadouro e Miranda do Douro também provavelmente podem receber alguma célula.









Desde as 00h30 que há actividade eléctrica, em geral fraca e a maior parte nuvem-nuvem. São provavelmente células de base alta.
Últimas descargas há minutos sobre o vale do Douro internacional:


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 01:47)

Célula mais forte (eco roxo) entre Mogadouro e Sendim, há cerca de vinte minutos atrás:









Dirige-se para Bragança, se não se dissipar antes.

Continua a actividade eléctrica, mais intensa cerca daquele momento (1h20):






Trovoada a chegar a Sendim também.


----------



## Rafa111 (3 Jul 2022 às 02:56)

Deixo aqui uma foto na minha caminhada por volta das 21:46, da célula em crescimento de Tomar:




Pelos vistos agora estão a começam de aparecer novas células na região Centro.




Será que vai haver festa durante a madrugada?
18.4ºC

Edit: Já se ouve a trovoada em Santa Comba Dão


----------



## Rafa111 (3 Jul 2022 às 04:10)

So deu para aproveitar 3 fotos que não são nada de especial:













Entretanto os relâmpagos continuam para os lados de Aveiro.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2022 às 04:27)

Rafa111 disse:


> So deu para aproveitar 3 fotos que não são nada de especial:



Manda cá para baixo esse "nada de especial" que a gente não se importa...
Boas fotos!


Rafa111 disse:


> Entretanto os relâmpagos continuam para os lados de Aveiro.








Células a nascer da Estrela e uma violenta para os lados de Tarouca:


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2022 às 05:19)

Vai chovendo em Várzea da Serra, mas sem grande intensidade.
1,6mm por agora.

13,7C.


----------



## huguh (3 Jul 2022 às 05:23)

Por aqui não chove mas ouço continuamente trovões ao longe sem parar 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Jul 2022 às 05:45)

Muita chuva e fortes trovões agora, mesmo aqui perto 

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Jul 2022 às 08:15)

24ºc agora
1.52 mm de rega
céu ainda bem cinzento
índice UV  2
pollen moderado


----------



## tomalino (3 Jul 2022 às 08:54)

Ouve-se trovoada desde as 7 da manhã perto de Cinfães. A maior parte dos raios é intra nuvens, mas deu para ver alguns espetaculares. Choveu apenas moderado por alguns períodos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2022 às 09:35)

Muito simpáticos os senhores do tempo a presentearem-me com chuva e trovoada na manhã do meu aniversário. Não estava a contar. Podem mandar mais.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2022 às 09:38)

Grande chuvada ao pé do recinto da feira semanal.

Tirei umas fotos à pressa, mas não dá para ter noção do que chovia











6.6mm acumulados em Abraveses.
A zona mais intensa foi precisamente na zona onde estive, talvez um bocadinho mais a Norte.


----------



## Rafa111 (3 Jul 2022 às 11:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Muito simpáticos os senhores do tempo a presentearem-me com chuva e trovoada na manhã do meu aniversário. Não estava a contar. Podem mandar mais.


Muitos Parabéns 

Hoje a manha está pouco nublada por enquanto, já que já avisto umas nuvens para os lados de Coimbra, provenientes destas pequenas células:





27ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jul 2022 às 13:11)

Rafa111 disse:


> Muitos Parabéns
> 
> Hoje a manha está pouco nublada por enquanto, já que já avisto umas nuvens para os lados de Coimbra, provenientes destas pequenas células:
> 
> ...


Muito obrigada! Tive um presente inesperado ainda antes de me levantar. Bem bom!


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2022 às 18:26)

O rio Fervença esta manhã, no intervalo de dois aguaceiros.



Durante um aguaceiro.



Quem parecia estar a adorar a chuva e trovoada eram as dezenas ou centenas de pequenos sapos-comuns, como este, que andavam nas margens do rio.  Nunca vi tanto sapo.







Por agora 27,1ºC, com 19,2ºC de mínima registada às 12:30h.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2022 às 00:06)

Trovoada a SE. Ainda 20ºC.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 00:45)

Dan disse:


> Trovoada a SE. Ainda 20ºC.



Mogadouro, Sendim e Miranda do Douro novamente a receberem a passagem de uma linha de células. Desta vez o movimento é para NNE e já estão de saída para lá da fronteira, e parece que em dissipação:













A actividade eléctrica foi bastante intensa e persistente nesta linha, durou mais de uma hora e ao longo de um período de cerca de quarenta minutos (23h14-23h54) foi mesmo por vezes muito concentrada, especialmente na zona a NO próxima de Miranda:















Não há estações WU na área atingida, mas pelos valores de acumulados registados na rede IPMA na última hora (23:00 utc) e pelo aspecto dos ecos de radar, a precipitação não foi o forte destas células.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2022 às 20:35)

28ºC, trovoada a sul e um ténue arco-íris aqui a SE.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jul 2022 às 20:46)

Células fortes e trovoadas no PNPG:







Entre Salto e Ribeira de Pena:







Entre Trancoso e Penedono:







NO de Penedono:










Entre Moncorvo e Freixo de Espada à Cinta, veio de sul, da fronteira do Douro internacional:









Incrivelmente quase tudo a passar indetectável nas malhas das redes IPMA e WU.
Apenas *2,6 mm* em Torre de Terrenho (Trancoso), de resto só décimas.


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2022 às 21:06)

Trovoada ao pôr do sol.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2022 às 09:34)

Em Várzea da Serra, na manhã de Domingo ainda caíram 4,8mm.
Hoje à tarde há possibilidade de trovoadas. Era bom que caísse uma chuvada antes do calor, mas sem granizo. 

19,9ºC de momento.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 09:51)

Lá vem a caloraça, 25.3°C, céu limpo com Sol muito desagradável.
Mínima de 15.1°C.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 14:12)

32°C, muita nebulosidade a aparecer a Este:


----------



## invent (5 Jul 2022 às 15:13)

Tão negro o Céu. Bafo e houve-se uns trovões com bastante regularidade ao longe.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 15:13)

Nickname disse:


> muita nebulosidade a aparecer a Este:



Aí estão as primeiras células, e não são pequenas!

Começou com uma primeira linha entre Celorico e Vilar Formoso, logo a norte da Guarda.






Mas essas células não tiveram continuação. Em vez delas, uma célula muito potente e explosiva nasceu a NO da Estrela, no triângulo Fornos de Algodres-Penalva do Castelo-Aguiar da Beira. O movimento é algo incerto mas em geral parece ser para norte, Aguiar da Beira na trajectória:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 15:19)

invent disse:


> Tão negro o Céu. Bafo e houve-se uns trovões com bastante regularidade ao longe.



Célula muito perigosa mesmo a Leste de Penalva:






Descargas eléctricas muito concentradas, mas são raras as nuvem-solo. A base da célula deve ser alta, o espectáculo é com certeza notável:









Ecos no radar de Arouca atingem os 16 Km no topo da célula:


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Jul 2022 às 15:22)

Aqui fica uma foto da célula de Fornos de Algodres





30.7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2022 às 15:23)

Rafa111 disse:


> Aqui fica uma foto da célula de Fornos de Algodres
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Descargas bastante concentradas provenientes dessa célula.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2022 às 15:28)

Isto é que é um belo festival de verão


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2022 às 15:30)

Potente a célula de Penalva / Fornos de Algodres e também a espanhola. Atenção Vila Real:  está a formar-se uma nova a norte de Castro Daire. A seguir: nas condições atuais não deverá ser para brincadeiras


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 15:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Descargas bastante concentradas provenientes dessa célula.



A célula parece-me imóvel, a bigorna em expansão deve abrigar várias torres. Talvez um ligeiro movimento para sul, inicialmente parecia ir para Aguiar da Beira, mas é Fornos de Algodres que está mais perto. A bigorna expande-se para norte.


----------



## invent (5 Jul 2022 às 15:38)

Muito mais fresco, acabaram de cair umas pingas.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2022 às 15:45)

Em Várzea da Serra também está a chover, mas até agora a intensidade não foi muita.

0,8mm acumulados. Rain rate nos 2,6mm/h. A ver se a luz se aguenta.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 15:45)

invent disse:


> Muito mais fresco, acabaram de cair umas pingas.



 vai passar a Nordeste de Penalva:








cm3pt disse:


> Atenção Vila Real: está a formar-se uma nova a norte de Castro Daire. A seguir: nas condições atuais não deverá ser para brincadeiras



E já tem eco à volta dos 60 dBZ









Célula de Penalva a caminho de Sátão. Espectacular a divisão da célula Penalva-Algodres em duas.


----------



## huguh (5 Jul 2022 às 15:51)

célula potente a formar-se na zona de Tarouca, parece vir nesta direção Régua/Vila Real.
ouvem-se vários trovões ao longe


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 16:01)

huguh disse:


> célula potente a formar-se na zona de Tarouca, parece vir nesta direção Régua/Vila Real.
> ouvem-se vários trovões ao longe



Um grupo de células com dinâmica própria interessante: nascem novos membros com uma tendência de expansão Noroeste e Norte. Em geral não se consegue dizer que o movimento seja para norte:









No extremo sueste deste grupo, há uma zona perto de Fornos de Algodres em que a permanência da célula, quase parece agarrada à vertente noroeste da Estrela, deve estar a regar bem, esperemos que não demasiado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2022 às 16:07)

invent disse:


> Tão negro o Céu. Bafo e houve-se uns trovões com bastante regularidade ao longe.


Não ouvi nadinha!


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 16:13)

Céu muito escuro a Nordeste de Viseu, o vento está a ficar forte.
Temperatura já nos 26°C


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 16:14)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não ouvi nadinha!



Em Penalva do Castelo 

Agora há um movimento claro do grupo na sua parte sueste, para nordeste, parece subitamente empurrado por corrente de sudoeste:






A concentração de descargas na célula de Sátão foi notável, principalmente nuvem-nuvem, felizmente:






*Várzea da Serra com 1,5 mm* é o único testemunho deste grupo de células. Incrível como se tem desenvolvido parecendo evitar qualquer estação WU.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 16:19)

Atenção Viseu, a célula de Sátão anda às voltas e parece dirigir-se agora para Sudoeste:






A célula de Fornos de Algodres partiu definitivamente para nordeste, na direcção de Trancoso e Vila Franca das Naves, mas diminuindo de actividade.


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (5 Jul 2022 às 16:24)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção Viseu, a célula de Sátão anda às voltas e parece dirigir-se agora para Sudoeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Engraçado é que o Windows mostra as células a vir de Viseu para aqui, e avisa que pode haver chuva.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 16:25)

Já chove por Viseu!
Em Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2022 às 16:25)




----------



## Meninodasnuvens (5 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

Do lado esquerdo da última foto notasse bem a chuva forte.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2022 às 16:27)

Nickname disse:


> Já chove por Viseu!
> Em Vila Nova de Paiva


Aqui ainda não começou a cair!


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 16:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui ainda não começou a cair!


Entretanto parou quase, e caíram apenas uma dúzia de pedras de granizo, de tamanho médio.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 16:33)

Continua o granizo, e a pouca chuva, algum é bem grande, com mais de 1cm de diâmetro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2022 às 16:34)

Caem agora umas pingas grossas e uma pedrita de granizo. E também ouvi os primeiros dois trovões perceptíveis.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

A EMA do Satão acumulou 11,8mm das 15h às 16h.
Vila Nova de Paiva: 2,4mm

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, o acumulado ficou-se pelos 1,6mm.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

Que monstro. Zona norte de Viseu talvez, aeródromo.












3,1 mm em Orgens, a subir.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2022 às 16:38)

Céu nublado, trovoada, 30,5ºC, 26% de Hr e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

5,3 mm em Abraveses, temperatura levou um tombo de mais de 12ºC (31,4ºC para 19,4ºC).
7,1 mm.


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

Mau, querem ver que a célula ainda vem para aqui?
Pelo radar parece a estar a vir para Sudoeste, Sul.


----------



## huguh (5 Jul 2022 às 16:43)

por aqui continuam os trovões agora menos frequentes mas mais perto.
não chove


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2022 às 16:44)




----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 16:45)

Rio de Loba com apenas 0,2 mm mas a temperatura caíu dos 35,1ºC para 18,6ºC ! Descida 16,5ºC em apenas uma hora!

Abraveses a apanhar em cheio, já vai em 13,5 mm.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 16:47)

Bela chuvada no centro da cidade, zona do Fórum.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Jul 2022 às 16:47)

Assinatura do tipo "bow echo" no radar... 

EDIT: Depois de analisar o movimento, percebi que não será mesmo um "bow echo", pois o fluxo teria de ser de oeste para leste. Só olhar para as imagens às vezes engana... Mesmo assim, não deixa de ser uma célula de dimensões muito consideráveis e que pode fazer estragos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 16:53)

Agora a desenvolver-se em arco, direcção OSO:















19,3 mm em Abraveses
19,8 mm em Orgens

Acumulados aumentam a cada minuto.
Já passam dos 20 mm.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2022 às 16:57)

Começou a chover com intensidade e a temperatura levou um tombo de mais de 8ºC. Por agora 21,9ºC e 62% de Hr.


----------



## huguh (5 Jul 2022 às 16:59)

Ventania agora. até assobia. chuva a caminho


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 17:00)

StormRic disse:


> Agora a desenvolver-se em arco, direcção OSO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionante esse eco rosa-claro.
Onde eu estou deve rondar os 5/7mm o acumulado na última meia-hora. Atenção que o udómetro de Viseu-cidade está avariado, não se pode contar com ele para nada.
Mas curioso com os valores das estações no aeródromo.

Essas duas estações que referes apanharam mesmo as partes mais agressivas da célula.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 17:04)

Panorama geral da RINC.











Movimento do arco de células de Viseu começa a infletir para Oeste, acelera. São Pedro do Sul na trajectória, mantém-se a estrutura e ecos rosa.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 17:09)

Aqui já está a acalmar.

Vila Nova de Paiva:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 17:11)

Acumulados nas duas estações mais atingidas são da ordem dos > 24 mm (Abraveses e Travassos/Orgens), em cerca de apenas 25 minutos!


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

Vá lá afinal foi para Oeste.
De resto aqui continua as rajadas de vento forte, e a temperatura reduziu 4ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 17:16)

O arco divide-se em dois, São Pedro do Sul pode ser poupado ao dilúvio, passa no intervalo.
Movimento continua a infletir, para Oeste/ONO.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2022 às 17:22)

Grande tombo na temperatura na estação de Sátão (IPMA):

15h - 31,2ºC
16h - 25,0ºC
17h - 14,2ºC

(média da hora anterior)


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2022 às 17:22)

Ruido de trovões agora mais forte, ainda agora ouvi um já um pouco assustador. A ver se a net aguenta


----------



## invent (5 Jul 2022 às 17:27)

Chove muito agora com muito granizo. Um canteiro aqui de milho já está todo tombado e concerteza já vai haver estragos nnas videiras e outras frutas/cultivos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 17:30)

O "arco" dividiu-se e perdeu a sua estrutura peculiar. Vouzela apanha em cheio com a célula sul. No geral a actividade eléctrica diminui e espalha-se. Movimento ONO.
Desmantelamento da coesão do eco de radar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jul 2022 às 17:32)

*37mm* na última hora em Vila Nova de Paiva.
25,3mm em Viseu (C. Coordenação)
18,5mm em Sátão.
17,6mm em Viseu (Aeródromo).


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 17:33)

invent disse:


> Chove muito agora com muito granizo. Um canteiro aqui de milho já está todo tombado e concerteza já vai haver estragos nnas videiras e outras frutas/cultivos.



Célula surpresa vinda de sul, de Mangualde, intensificou-se rapidamente:


----------



## huguh (5 Jul 2022 às 17:36)

está a formar-se aqui qualquer coisa perto. forte trovão agora


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2022 às 17:36)

Acho que já passou, por aqui.


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2022 às 17:47)

E muita chuva por aqui (infelizmente falhei um raio espetacular há cerca de 10 minutos)


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 17:55)

huguh disse:


> está a formar-se aqui qualquer coisa perto. forte trovão agora





Célula forte a passar a norte, a sul de Vila Real, movimento para Oeste:


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2022 às 17:59)

Mapa impressionante (parecido com o de há pouco) sobreposto no Google Earth. Felizmente a maioria são intra nuvem, mas cairam alguns fortes. Um deles aqui bem perto.

Agora a trovoada está alta e já chove menos, mas ouvem-se trovões quase a cada 10 segundos.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 18:00)

cm3pt disse:


> E muita chuva por aqui (infelizmente falhei um raio espetacular há cerca de 10 minutos)



Parada de Cunhos: > 24 mm !


----------



## cm3pt (5 Jul 2022 às 18:04)

StormRic disse:


> Parada de Cunhos: > 24 mm !


Wow. Nem sabia que havia estação aqui em Parada. Tive uma mas infelizmente "entregou a alma ao criador"


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Jul 2022 às 18:13)

2º Round


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jul 2022 às 18:16)

Intensificação de células também a sul da Estrela.
Na Covilhã aumentou o vento e está a escurecer bastante.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jul 2022 às 18:33)

De uma estação em Vila Real:


----------



## Nickname (5 Jul 2022 às 18:51)

Temperatura a subir, 25°C
Continua escuro para Nordeste:




Por volta das 17h em Vildemoinhos, zona Oeste de Viseu:



Abraveses, onde caíram 25mm em meia-hora:









						Mau tempo provoca inundações, quedas de árvores e deslizamentos de terra
					

Mais de 25 ocorrências registadas pelas autoridades esta tarde de terça-feira por causa da chuva intensa




					jornaldocentro.pt


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jul 2022 às 19:45)

Belo sistema upa upa 






Enquanto isso, litoral centro e sul tapado com a nortada  Apenas a Peninsula de Setúbal é poupada, como sempre.


----------



## huguh (5 Jul 2022 às 19:50)

Queda de granizo destrói culturas agrícolas na Campeã, Vila Real


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 21:03)

O acompanhamento em tempo real do radar dinâmico tornou-se difícil a partir de certa altura, quando começaram a proliferar células intensas em muitos locais, especialmente a norte do Douro e também mais a sul, no flanco sudoeste da Estrela, não passando as células para latitudes menores do que o Fundão.
Ainda há células no Minho e já depois de feito este vídeo apareceram células na Beira Alta, especialmente a célula entre Guarda e Vilar Formoso.




A célula a Leste da Guarda segue em trajectória Sul-Norte e nessa linha atingirá Pinhel, mas já outras células se formam à sua frente:










Off-topic:
No Minho, a célula de Paredes de Coura nasceu a Leste movendo-se para Oeste. Já passou pelo estado de maior desenvolvimento:


----------



## ruival (5 Jul 2022 às 21:31)

uma espetacular nuvem hoje ao final da tarde em Canhoso (covilhã)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 2109119DG através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 21:33)

Continuam a nascer células entre Guarda e a fronteira, e que se movem para NNO ao longo de uma linha larga que atravessa o Douro mas se dissipa antes de chegar a Mirandela:


----------



## Rafa111 (5 Jul 2022 às 22:16)

Vim de agora caminhar e notei para os lados da da Guarda, ainda há células com bastante actividade eléctrica.

21.7ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 22:24)

Rafa111 disse:


> 2º Round





Bajorious disse:


> Intensificação de células também a sul da Estrela.
> Na Covilhã aumentou o vento e está a escurecer bastante.
> 
> 
> ...



Essas foram as únicas células que se avistaram aqui (Póvoa de Santa Iria, Lisboa), de bem longe (cerca de 200 Km), e que alguns minutos antes tiveram estes ecos na encosta sudoeste da Estrela (vale de Unhais da Serra):





























Spoiler: Outras fotos das células da Estrela


----------



## DRC (5 Jul 2022 às 22:51)

Caiu uma tremenda chuvada há pouco no Sabugal, com muito granizo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2022 às 23:09)

DRC disse:


> Caiu uma tremenda chuvada há pouco no Sabugal, com muito granizo.



Precisamente.
Enquanto a linha de células Guarda-Foz Côa terminava a actividade, era este o último aspecto:






Meia hora depois, um grupo de células que se formou a sul de Sabugal moveu-se para norte, atingindo eco roxo. Descarregou bem quase tudo o que tinha, outra meia hora depois já se tinha decomposto em pequenas células, uma das quais está a caminho da Guarda:









Uma estação WU no centro de Sabugal acumulou 3,3 mm, entre as 21:29 e as 21:49 utc. Mas a descarga maior terá sido a sul e aos lados, Oeste e Leste, passando a cidade pelo meio, onde os ecos eram menos intensos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jul 2022 às 23:27)

A noite até está fresca. É aproveitar enquanto dura!


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2022 às 23:36)

Tempestade de granizo em julho traz o inferno frio aos agricultores.​





*A tempestade que se abateu ao fim da tarde desta terça-feira na região de Trás-os-Montes provocou estragos em campos agrícolas de milho e batata e poderão ter afetado a produção de castanha na freguesia de Campeã, em Vila Real. O mau tempo cruzou todo o distrito, havendo registo de queda de granizo também nos concelhos de Chaves e de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.*

Jorge Maio, presidente da Junta da Campeã e da Associação de Agricultores do Concelho de Vila Real, descreveu à agência Lusa cerca de 30 minutos de uma intensa queda de granizo e de chuva forte que afetaram os campos agrícolas deste vale. *"Tudo que é batata e milho ficou destruído"*, referiu, salientado que, na freguesia, ainda há pessoas que vivem só da agricultura e outras que cultivam para consumo próprio.

O autarca acredita que *"cerca de 90%" da produção agrícola no território ficou destruída*, advertindo, no entanto, que se está a proceder a um levantamento dos prejuízos. Salientou ainda que, nesta altura, os castanheiros estão na fase de floração, pelo que se prevê também que a produção deste ano fique afetada.

*"A trovoada começou a vir muito forte, veio um granizo muito grande e o vento e atirou com tudo ao chão. O milho está todo esfarrapado, as batatas estão todas deitadas, o cebolo está todo partido. Enfim, uma miséria. Anda a gente a trabalhar para nada"*, lamentou o agricultor José Coelho, de Vila Nova, na zona da Campeã.

O mau tempo provocou ainda a queda de ramos de algumas árvores e o arrastamento de muito lixo para as estradas, estando-se a proceder à desobstrução das vias. Duas casas que estavam já em ruínas ficaram em "risco de queda", acrescentou o o autarca.

Além do distrito de Vila Real, muito consumido pelo mau tempo, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda estiveram hoje, entre as 14 e as 21 horas., sob aviso amarelo devido à previsão de aguaceiros por vezes fortes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas de vento forte, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).









						Tempestade de granizo em julho traz o inferno frio aos agricultores
					

A tempestade que se abateu ao fim da tarde desta terça-feira na região de Trás-os-Montes provocou estragos em campos agrícolas de milho e batata e poderá ter afetado a produção de castanha na freguesia de Campeã, em Vila Real. O mau tempo cruzou todo o distrito, havendo registo de queda de...




					www.jn.pt


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 02:07)

Últimas 60 horas do radar de Arouca:


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2022 às 07:19)

*18.1ºC*
A noite ainda teve uma mínima agradável, de *13.4ºC.*


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Jul 2022 às 07:37)

Mogadouro sob trovoada e chuva forte agora

Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk


----------



## leofe (6 Jul 2022 às 11:28)

StormRic disse:


> O acompanhamento em tempo real do radar dinâmico tornou-se difícil a partir de certa altura, quando começaram a proliferar células intensas em muitos locais, especialmente a norte do Douro e também mais a sul, no flanco sudoeste da Estrela, não passando as células para latitudes menores do que o Fundão.
> Ainda há células no Minho e já depois de feito este vídeo apareceram células na Beira Alta, especialmente a célula entre Guarda e Vilar Formoso.
> 
> 
> ...


Boas!
Se por acaso és tu que publicas no YouTube estes vídeos "timelapse" dos radares IPMA, estás de parabéns! Continua!


----------



## leofe (6 Jul 2022 às 11:45)

Bom dia a todos!
Ontem o dia (ou melhor, a tarde), foi para esquecer...
Veio uma trovoada tão mas tão forte...
Começo por falar sobre os dados recolhidos pela minha estação.
Entre as 17:34 e as 17:37 a temperatura desceu de 25°C para 17,7°C (em apenas três minutos), e sei disto porque gravei com o telemóvel o dashboard da minha estação no Wunderground e Awekas (aliás, talvez publique aqui). Segundo os registos, a primeira precipitação, ainda mais fraquita, caiu entre as 17:25 e as 17:30, mas a partir daí começou-lhe a dar forte, tanto que entre as 17:30 e as 17:40 foram 12,6 mm! A intensidade de precipitação (ou como disse uma vizinha, a pressão de água (vou começar a usar este termo )), chegou aos 73,2 mm/h, e no radar vi essencialmente um panorama todo avermelhado, com alguns pontinhos ténues de roxo. Aqui caiu granizo, mas não chegou a acumular no solo pois derretia de imediato. Pontualmente, as pedras eram do tamanho de nozes, o suficiente para rasgar as folhas de algumas culturas.
No entanto, e quem é de Vila Real certamente já ouviu falar, para os lados da Campeã foi uma catástrofe. Para lá, o granizo acumulou e bastante, basta dizer que no radar para aqueles lados não vi nada de vermelho, era roxo, distribuído por uma vasta área!! Anda uma pessoa a trabalhar para em segundos ficar sem nada!
Enfim!!

Para a semana vamos ter aí o calor intenso, mas como diz um certo comentador da SIC, "o calor que vá para o...".


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Jul 2022 às 12:28)

Campos agrícolas destruídos devido ao granizo.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2022 às 12:58)

28°C, céu limpo.

As máximas para a zona baixa de Viseu, onde está a estação de Viseu(cidade) deverão ser estas. Os 42°C de há uns anos, (que já na altura foram um máximo de décadas)poderão ser batidos.





As mínimas serão uns 3/5°C  abaixo em princípio.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jul 2022 às 17:15)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mogadouro sob trovoada e chuva forte agora
> 
> Enviado do meu 2201117SY através do Tapatalk



 obrigado pelo registo, não teria dado muito por esta última célula perdida se não fosse o teu post.

E esta célula teve as maiores descargas nuvem solo positivas desta vaga de trovoadas de ontem!






È pena ser uma das zonas com maior falta de estações, apenas a EMA de Mogadouro registou 0,2 mm mas está num local em que a célula quando passou já estava a decair de actividade, a iniciar a dissipação. Uma estação WU do outro lado da fronteira, Saucelle, registou 0,5 mm, da célula quase dissipada.

O eco do radar de Arouca mostra quão solitária e de fim tardio da actividade convectiva foi esta potente célula:




leofe disse:


> Boas!
> Se por acaso és tu que publicas no YouTube estes vídeos "timelapse" dos radares IPMA, estás de parabéns! Continua!



 obrigado


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2022 às 19:34)

27,3ºC e começa a ouvir-se os trovões da célula aqui a norte.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2022 às 23:07)

Começam as noites quentes, ainda 23°C por aqui.
A rondar os 20ºS em zonas de inversão


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2022 às 00:01)

Nickname disse:


> Começam as noites quentes, ainda 23°C por aqui.
> A rondar os 20ºS em zonas de inversão



Hoje foi um dia notoriamente mais abafado. Já tenho 26°C em casa e o Blitzwolf a bombar. Acho que ainda não será preciso de noite. Acho...


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2022 às 08:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Hoje foi um dia notoriamente mais abafado. Já tenho 26°C em casa e o Blitzwolf a bombar. Acho que ainda não será preciso de noite. Acho...


Esta noite ainda consegui refrescar a casa, não tenho qualquer tipo de ar condicionado.

Noite ventosa, não houve grandes inversões.
Mínima de* 18°C* por aqui, agora segue nos *22.6°C*


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2022 às 09:06)

Em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de 13,9ºC.
Por agora vento fraco a moderado e 16,9ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2022 às 10:54)

Nickname disse:


> Esta noite ainda consegui refrescar a casa, não tenho qualquer tipo de ar condicionado.
> 
> Noite ventosa, não houve grandes inversões.
> Mínima de* 18°C* por aqui, agora segue nos *22.6°C*


Eu também não liguei nada e dormi tapadinha! Em casa, desceu cerca de 1°C durante a noite para os 25°C. Deve ter sido a última noite nos próximos tempos...


----------



## srr (7 Jul 2022 às 11:16)

#Abrantes minina de 26º
.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2022 às 12:09)

Manhã ventosa e agradável, *27.7ºC* por agora.

Estragos de anteontem, em Cepões, concelho de Viseu


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2022 às 13:50)

31°C, vento fraco a moderado.
Incêndio a Oeste, para lá do Caramulo


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

30.3°C // Hr <= 20%
Algum vento

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (7 Jul 2022 às 17:19)

Dia muito quente com algum vento por minhas terras.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2022 às 19:48)

Máxima de *34°C.*
Por agora o vento voltou a intensificar-se, e *31.7°C*


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2022 às 20:14)

28,5ºC, 22% de Hr e vento fraco de este. 

Extremos de hoje: 13,3ºC / 30,0ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jul 2022 às 20:52)

Dia bastante quente mas ainda achei suportável. Fui ao hospital, à água e ao Continente. Levei o meu ventilador de mão que agora anda sempre na carteira mas pouco usei. Dentro do hospital estava-se bem. O meu termómetro interior diz-me que a máxima deve ter estado entre os 33 e os 34°C. Agora vou dar uma de rica só vou trabalhar quando refrescar. É bom que seja rápido!


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2022 às 07:26)

*19ºC*
Ventania a noite toda, mas mais intenso ainda agora ao amanhecer, rajada máxima de 48 km/h.
Mínima de *18.3ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jul 2022 às 14:43)

Nickname disse:


> *19ºC*
> Ventania a noite toda, mas mais intenso ainda agora ao amanhecer, rajada máxima de 48 km/h.
> Mínima de *18.3ºC*


Péssimo para os incêndios mas permitiu que a noite fosse bastante suportável!


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2022 às 14:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Péssimo para os incêndios mas permitiu que a noite fosse bastante suportável!


Verdade, hoje já vai ser um bocadinho mais quente a tarde, máxima de ontem igualada aqui com *34ºC
Temperaturas às 14:35*


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2022 às 20:41)

*28ºC*, máxima de *36.6ºC*

Temperaturas mais altas do distrito de Viseu(rede wunderground):
Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão 38.9ºC
Vouzela 38.6ºC

Registos horários mais elevados do mapa ipma, para todo o interior Norte e Centro:
Arganil:39.4ºC(mínima de 12ºC)
Pinhão:38.5ºC
Proença-a-Nova: 38.4ºC
Góis: 38ºC
Oliveira do Hospital: 38ºC


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2022 às 23:06)

22.8°C, em queda lenta.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2022 às 07:33)

Mínima de *17.7ºC*, graça a uma noite de pouco vento até por volta das 3h.
Por agora *22.1ºC*

_*Dia 8 de Julho*_
Temperaturas mais altas do distrito de Viseu(rede ipma+wunderground):
Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão 38.9ºC
Vouzela 38.6ºC
Carregal do Sal: 38.1ºC
Santa Comba Dão: 38ºC
Mortágua: 38ºC

Temperaturas mais altas da rede ipma, , para todo o interior Norte e Centro:
Arganil: *40.2ºC*
Proença-a-Nova: 39ºC
Oliveira do Hospital: 39ºC
Mirandela: 38.9ºC
Pinhão: 38.9ºC
Góis: 38.8ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jul 2022 às 12:58)

Esta noite já foi mais complicada mas ainda não liguei o ventilador a bateria. Na próxima já devo ter que ligar.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2022 às 14:00)

*37ºC*, máxima de ontem já ultrapassada.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jul 2022 às 14:38)

Que calor na zona baixa da Covilhã… 37°C 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2022 às 15:47)

*37.3ºC*
Fui levar o lixo aos contentores para sentir o calor, e pensei que me fosse custar mais.
Pareciam mais 34ºC que  37ºC, ando a tornar-me resistente ao calor.

Temperaturas às *15h45*:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jul 2022 às 16:10)

Nickname disse:


> *37.3ºC*
> Fui levar o lixo aos contentores para sentir o calor, e pensei que me fosse custar mais.
> Pareciam mais 34ºC que  37ºC, ando a tornar-me resistente ao calor.
> 
> Temperaturas às *15h45*:


Humidade extremamente baixa... Se houvesse mais humidade era insuportável!


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Humidade extremamente baixa... Se houvesse mais humidade era insuportável!


Sim, está abaixo dos 15%.
Temperatura nos* 38.2ºC.*

Pela rede wunderground
Vouzela já nos 40.2ºC
Santa Comba Dão nos 39.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (9 Jul 2022 às 16:24)

*40,8ºC* em *Arganil*, com *HR 7%*, no último registo horário (15h utc)


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2022 às 20:03)

Vale de Ananda,Ourondo - Covilhã 

A estação do país com mais potencial para amplitudes térmicas.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2022 às 21:45)

Vim agora do Sátao, sempre entre os 28 e os 26°C.
Desço ao rio Vouga, em Bertelhe, a Norte do aeródromo, só para ver se a inversão já estava em acção e não fiquei desiludido.
Por volta das 21h20 por lá, 21ºC:


----------



## Bajorious (10 Jul 2022 às 01:11)

Ainda com 29.3°C a esta hora ... 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2022 às 03:44)

Noite boa para refrescar, *17.1°C*.

Máximas de ontem no distrito:
Vouzela: 40.2°C (wunderground)
Mortágua: 40.1°C
Carregal do Sal: 40.1°C
Santa Comba Dão: 40°C (wunderground)

Máximas aqui do seguimento, apenas do mapa IPMA:
Pinhão: 41.9°C
Oliveira do Hospital: 41.5°C
Arganil: 41.5°C
Zebreira: 40.5°C
Proença a Nova: 40.5°C


----------



## raposo_744 (10 Jul 2022 às 07:50)

estou nos 24 com máxima prevista de 36


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2022 às 09:44)

Hoje está a aquecer bem cedinho, já nos 29ºC.
Mínima de 16.6ºC


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2022 às 15:33)

*38ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2022 às 17:51)

Por aqui parece que a temperatura já está a descer, não posso postar temperaturas pois os valores de ambos os termómetros que tenho são doscrepantes, mas ambas estão a assinalar uma descida de temperatura.

Foi um daqueles dias, e a julgar pelas previsões ainda fica pior.


----------



## Rafa111 (10 Jul 2022 às 19:54)

Hoje a temperatura desceu mais cedo por volta das 17:30h.
Máxima foi de 37.8ºC as 14:21h
25,8ºC lá fora neste momento.


----------



## Rafa111 (11 Jul 2022 às 02:06)

Noite fresca 16ºC com uma ligeira brisa.
Excelente para refrescar as divisões da casa antes do calor chegar em força.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2022 às 08:40)

Manhã mais fresca, ainda com uns agradáveis *22.2ºC*, depois de mínima de *14ºC.*

41ºC previstos para a estação de Viseu(centro de coordenação), o recorde da estação é de 39.4ºC em Julho de 1995, deverá cair.
Várias localidades do distrito com previsão de 44ºC, nunca tinha visto!





Máximas de dia 10, no distrito de Viseu:
Viseu(cidade): 39.5ºC
Gandufe, Mangualde: 39.2ºC
Vilar Seco, Nelas: 39ºC
Moimenta da Beira: 39ºC
Chãs de Tavares, Mangualde: 39ºC


----------



## baojoao (11 Jul 2022 às 10:24)

Nickname disse:


> Manhã mais fresca, ainda com uns agradáveis *22.2ºC*, depois de mínima de *14ºC.*
> 
> 41ºC previstos para a estação de Viseu(centro de coordenação), o recorde da estação é de 39.4ºC em Julho de 1995, deverá cair.
> Várias localidades do distrito com previsão de 44ºC, nunca tinha visto!
> ...


Onde se pode consultar os recordes das estações? Queria saber daqui de Nelas e da de Vilar Seco.


----------



## blade (11 Jul 2022 às 10:42)

baojoao disse:


> Onde se pode consultar os recordes das estações? Queria saber daqui de Nelas e da de Vilar Seco.


ipmaclimanormais climatológicas1971-2000 ao ladofichas climatológicas


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2022 às 13:26)

baojoao disse:


> Onde se pode consultar os recordes das estações? Queria saber daqui de Nelas e da de Vilar Seco.


A de Vilar Seco não sei, a estação é muito recente.
A de Nelas era de 40.4°C para o período 1971-2000, mas tal como Viseu(cidade) ultrapassou esse recorde em 2018, quando ambas atingiram 41.9ºC:






Menos mau hoje, *32°C* e alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 15:29)

Células a nascer na Guarda e Bragança.
Na fronteira da Guarda há células fortes do outro lado, mas já começam a gerar-se mais próximo:






Há actividade eléctrica do outro lado da fronteira, esperemos que não passe para este lado.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:04)

Trovoada de base alta na Guarda. Por enquanto as descargas eléctricas deste lado da fronteira são nuvem-nuvem, mas do outro lado há nuvem-solo.





A trovodada está sobre o extremo NNE da Estrela.
Também há células a crescer entre a Guarda e Vilar Formoso:









Eco roxo sobre a Estrela.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:12)

Descargas nuvem-solo a NO de Vilar Formoso.
Risco de ignições.


----------



## Rafa111 (11 Jul 2022 às 16:22)

Células para o lado da Guarda:





De resto a temperatura exterior estabilizou nos 32ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

Incêndio de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo (círculo preto) pode ser ajudado no combate se aquelas células largarem alguma chuva, embora sejam de base alta.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:29)

Mais trovoadas, agora entre Vilar Formoso e Figueira C.R.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:33)

Já está, provavelmente, a primeira ignição por DEA.
Espero que não haja idiotas a aproveitar-se de verem a trovoada a vir para queimar umas "folhinhas" do quintal... se der para o torto dizem que foi um raio.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:43)

Movimento das células para Noroeste, talvez encurvando para ONO.
Célula da Estrela saíu da serra e está sobre Fornos de Algodres.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:47)

Continuam as descargas da célula agora de Pinhel; célula a aproximar-se de F.C.Rodrigo não sei se vai ajudar ou piorar, várias descargas nuvem-solo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 16:51)

Três ignições na área das descargas! 
Esperemos que os aguaceiros posteriores apaguem ou ajudem a apagar.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:17)

*Não* precisávamos *disto*:






Mas *disto, sim!*


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:37)

A célula adquiriu temporariamente eco roxo ao passar exactamente sobre a nuvem de fumo do incêndio de F.C.Rodrigo, há meia hora.
Que tenha caído uma boa bátega e não seja metade só virga, sem chegar ao solo.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:46)

Mogadouro, para SO









Spoiler: Mais imagens Webcam Mogadouro


























Mirandela, SE





Bragança, SO


----------



## StormRic (11 Jul 2022 às 17:54)

Muitas DEA nestas células já sobre o vale do Douro, a NO de F.C.Rodrigo:


----------



## Albifriorento (11 Jul 2022 às 17:58)

Aqui por CB a temperatura já vai descendo, só resta saber em que medida vai ser o efeito estufa causado pelas nuvens para esta noite.


----------



## DRC (11 Jul 2022 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

Vista do Sabugal para Nordeste.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2022 às 18:15)

Céu nublado, 36,4ºC e os primeiros trovões.


----------



## tomalino (11 Jul 2022 às 18:46)

Trovoada em Moncorvo, com muito pouca chuva, segundo os meus pais:


----------



## DRC (11 Jul 2022 às 18:56)

Pelo Sabugal, já dissipou a Nordeste. Entretanto começou a surgir qualquer coisa a Sudoeste.


----------



## DRC (11 Jul 2022 às 19:21)

Vão-se ouvindo trovões.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jul 2022 às 19:35)

Venha ela... Céu mais escuro e vento à mistura





Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jul 2022 às 03:57)

29.3°C 

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jul 2022 às 04:00)

Proença-a-Nova nos 30,4ºC ainda... o potencial da lestada.

Pampilhosa da Serra nos 29ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jul 2022 às 04:43)

Depois de uns dias com noites "fresquinhas " por Travancinha ( Seia) , cheguei ao inferno  Estou a reportar do estreito ( Oleiros) , e neste momento ainda estão 28.2°c  Vamos lá ver até onde sobe isto


----------



## baojoao (12 Jul 2022 às 08:50)

Às 3 da manhã, em Nelas registei 30ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (12 Jul 2022 às 09:13)

Agora 28 º
previsão: 39º


----------



## Sleet (12 Jul 2022 às 09:56)

Mínima de 27 ºC, praticamente toda a noite sob influência de vento de leste, fraco mas constante.
Ainda não são 10 da manhã e praticamente todas as estações da rede WU na Beira Alta / Interior estão já acima dos 30...


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2022 às 10:01)

*33°C*
Não baixou dos *25.5ºC* durante a noite.


----------



## baojoao (12 Jul 2022 às 11:42)

Nas estações do Wundermap da zona a coisa está bem quente...
São Martinho da Cortiça com 40ºC
O. Conde (C. Sal), Midões(Tábua): 39ºC
Ervedal(O. Hospital), Pomares: 38ºCPena não haver uma estação entre o Piódão e Foz D'Égua. Sempre que lá passo de bike, mesmo em dias mais frescos, aquela zona é um verdadeiro forno


----------



## Rafa111 (12 Jul 2022 às 15:00)

Neste momento estão 40.6ºC aqui.
Mas devido a humidade ser baixa a volta dos 13%, é um calor que no meu caso, até se suporta bem.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2022 às 16:14)

39ºC, já esteve nos 40.3ºC

Alguns valores bem raros hoje, máximas até ao momento(a temperatura já parece estar em queda em todas) de estações wunderground em que confio:

Gandufe, Mangualde: 42ºC
Vouzela: 42ºC
Mangualde(cidade): 41.6ºC
Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão: 41.5ºC
Santa Comba Dão: 41.5ºC
Travassós de Orgens, Viseu: 41.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2022 às 21:48)

Ainda 32°C no centro de Viseu


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 00:42)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia passado pela quinta de família no Estreito ( Oleiros) , os castanheiros, oliveiras , nogueiras, etc já recuperaram das altas temperaturas sofridas no grande IR de Setembro de 2020, incrível a resistência destas árvores à presença do fogo perto delas  Dia muito quente, mas suportável graças a nebulosidade alta, amanhã a história deverá ser completamente diferente!  Máxima de 37.5°c , mas agora ainda estão uns insuportáveis 32.1°c   Mas nada que chegue aos 34.6°C na Lousã ( Vilarinho) 

Devido à atual situação meteorológica, fomos obrigados a reforçar a rega gota à gota cerca de mais 45m por dia!


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jul 2022 às 01:21)

27.5ºC a esta hora.
Nem sequer dá para arrefecer as divisões da casa.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 07:50)

*29.5ºC*, com vento fraco a moderado e céu tendencialmente limpo, mas com algum fumo.
Mínima de 26ºC.

Máximas finais de 12 de Julho:
Mortágua: 42.5ºC
Vouzela: 42.3ºC
Carregal do Sal: 41.7ºC
Viseu: 41.6ºC
Mangualde: 41.6ºC
Santa Comba Dão: 41.5ºC
Nelas: 41.1ºC
Tondela: 40.9ºC

Esta noite não desceu abaixo dos *27.4ºC *na estação Viseu(centro coordenação), que tem 25.9ºC como recorde de mínima mais alta.


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jul 2022 às 10:01)

Minima desta noite foi de 25.1ºC
Neste momento já estão 33ºC


----------



## Norther (13 Jul 2022 às 11:22)

Ontem a máxima que registei foi de 39.7ºC a mínima de 21.8ºC, vamos ver hoje...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2022 às 12:10)

Bom dia pessoal,

Hoje é o salva-se quem puder  Depois de uma mínima de 28.2°c , e já praticamente sem nebulosidade alta, apenas algumas poeiras, a temperatura já segue nos 35.8°c , mas já esteve nos 36.8°c , andamos ao sabor do vento !


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 15:26)

*39.6°C*, muito fumo no ar, nem dá para perceber de onde vem, provavelmente do incêndio de Mangualde.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2022 às 16:31)

Em Várzea da Serra, a 930m de altitude, a máxima hoje foi, até ao momento, de 35,5C. É o valor mais alto desde que tenho a estação (2016). O anterior recorde era de 35,3C em Agosto de 2018.

Ainda não consegui ter acesso aos dados de ontem, porque desde o início da semana que tem havido vários cortes de energia na aldeia, e a internet está muito, muito fraca.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 16:46)

Aqui a máxima parece que vai ficar pelos *40.1°C*, já nos *38.3°C* agora, devido ao fumo/poeiras/nebulosidade.

43.0°C em Oliveira do Conde, Carregal do Sal
42.9°C em Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão


----------



## Norther (13 Jul 2022 às 16:54)

Aqui a máxima já foi atingida com 40.3°C, o vento fraquinho e alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Rafa111 (13 Jul 2022 às 17:52)

Máxima de hoje 41.5ºC
Agora já vai nos 36.5ºC


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2022 às 19:01)

Mais um dia e mais um novo máximo. Os meus extremos de hoje: 24,6ºC / 39,2ºC

Por agora: Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, 25% de Hr, vento fraco de oeste e 37,0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 19:33)

Temperatura em queda lenta, 36.2ºC


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 20:32)

32°C
Cheira muito a fumo, e a visibilidade é inferior a 10km, não consigo vislumbrar Mangualde, para Este:





Máximas do dia, no distrito:
Gandufe, Mangualde: 43.2ºC
Oliveira do Conde, Carregal do Sal: 43ºC
Couto de Mosteiro, Santa Comba Dão: 42.9ºC
Santa Comba Dão: 42.7ºC
Póvoa de Muscoso, Viseu: 42.5ºC

Viseu(cidade) foi aos 40.7ºC hoje, e ontem tinha ido a 41.6ºC, ambos os dias mais quentes que todo o período 1971-2000.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jul 2022 às 22:59)

*24.5ºC*, é a mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Rafa111 (14 Jul 2022 às 00:53)

Mais outra noite com mínimas tropicais: 27ºC
O que vale é que amanhã as temp mínimas vão baixar, passam de 27ºC para 22ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jul 2022 às 01:19)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Temperatura  pelo Estreito ( Oleiros) a esta hora completamente  doentia!    33.1°c ! A máxima foi de 38°c, não me posso queixar muito, comparando com locais aqui à volta , como por exemplo a Sertã com máxima de cerca de 42°c , e o que dizer dos quase 47°c da Lousã


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2022 às 04:11)

Vento moderado a forte.
*29.8ºC*, com a temperatura em subida.
Na Serra do Caramulo há uma estação nos 32.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2022 às 07:48)

*29.3ºC*
Noite horrível, a partir da 1h da manhã não mais baixou de 28ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2022 às 08:06)

Mínima de 23,1C em Várzea da Serra.
É a primeira vez, desde que tenho a estação (2016) que registo uma mínima tropical. E logo 23,1C!!


----------



## JCARL (14 Jul 2022 às 10:40)

Vila Velha de Ródão (13/07/2022):
- Temp Máx - 43,7 º C
- Temp Actual (23:59 Lx) - 30,1 º C


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2022 às 11:39)

*37ºC*


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 11:53)

No aeródromo de Mogadouro (6 Km a NE de Mogadouro) hoje deve ser um dia para mais de 40ºc.  

A estação segue já com 36ºc  a esta hora  







Mínima horária invulgar para aquelas paragens com 27ºc :






Para já ainda não foram batidos os 39ºc do dia 02/08/2018:












						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 13:31)

O AROME 1.3Km Ref. 06Z  a dar rajadas superiores a 100km/h no Geres para Hoje!
Esta Zona vai estar em RISCO EXTREMO!!!


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 15:20)

Snifa disse:


> No aeródromo de Mogadouro (6 Km a NE de Mogadouro) hoje deve ser um dia para mais de 40ºc.




Aí está, 40ºc graus actuais.

Em Azinhoso, um pouco mais abaixo, deve estar mais 

Zona da barragem, mais abrigada, deve andar acima dos 41ºc 

Outra zona, antes de subir para  o castelo de Penas Roias e que fica bem no fundo de um vale (que dá acesso ao parque de merendas ) certamente uns 42ºc  ou mais 






Recorde absoluto de máxima da estação:











						FlyWeather
					

Weather, Aviation, Weather Network, aircraft, weather, LSA, ultra light, stingray, stingray avionics, weather network




					www.flyweather.net


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2022 às 15:48)

39.8°C, já foi aos 40.0°C.

Entretanto no Pinhão, 44.6°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 15:57)

Pinhão vai a caminho do seu próprio recorde...

Bragança mais um dia acima dos 40ºC


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2022 às 16:00)

Muito calor também em Vila Nova de Paiva(38.5ºC) e Trancoso(38.6ºC), das sedes de concelho mais frias da Beira Alta(exceptuando Guarda e Penedono)
Alguém sabe a máxima histórica de Trancoso, pode muito bem ser abaixo de 40ºC...


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jul 2022 às 16:03)

Pinhão com 46,5ºC, ao mesmo tempo que se aproximam trovoadas!

PS: Record histórico para Pinhão.

Vila Real também, nunca tinha passado os 40ºC, hoje chega aos 42,7ºC.

Bragança bate record pelo 3º dia consecutivo. Nunca tinha batido os 40ºC, e agora fá-lo 3 dias de seguida, hoje com 41,3ºC.


----------



## Rafa111 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:04)

Bem hoje a maxima foi de 39.5ºC
Que venha a temp minima mais para refrescar a casa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:04)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pinhão com 46,5ºC, ao mesmo tempo que se aproximam trovoadas!


Novo recorde da estação confirma-se 

Bragança também com 41,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Pinhão com 46,5ºC, ao mesmo tempo que se aproximam trovoadas!
> 
> PS: Record histórico para Pinhão.
> 
> ...



Que registo violento em Pinhão.
Wow


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2022 às 16:14)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Vila Real também, nunca tinha passado os 40ºC, hoje chega aos 42,7ºC.


Atenção que a estação de Vila Real que nao tinha chegado aos 40ºC, é a que está a marcar 40ºC na última actualização, e não a dos 41.8ºC. Se bem que também pode ser recorde nessa.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 16:23)

Primeira célula forte a formar-se no fluxo que vem de Espanha, de ESE:

Passou perto de Almendra e vai rasar Vila Nova de Foz Côa. Pelo eco do radar deve, infelizmente, trazer granizo.










Repare-se na longa pluma de fumo do incêndio de Mangualde.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jul 2022 às 16:28)

Mais um dia de visibilidade reduzida e cheiro a fumo, que se começa a sentir precisamente à mesma hora de ontem, a temperatura já caiu bem, para os *36.2ºC*.
Vista para a zona de Mangualde:




E Seia:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 16:30)

Descargas Nuvem-solo perigosas sobre o vale do Tua:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 16:41)

Está a cair boa chuva, como se vê na Webcam de Mogadouro:


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 16:46)

Aqui se vê o efeito da entrada da trovoada no vento e temperatura, vamos ver o que vai fazer no Gerês.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 16:54)

Células com descargas Nuvem-solo a caminho do Gerês:






Provável queda de granizo em Ribeira de Pena:









E em Foz Côa:


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jul 2022 às 16:55)

47ºC em Pinhão, vamos ver se fica por aqui... ainda vão ser as trovoadas a salvar o record nacional


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2022 às 17:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> 47ºC em Pinhão, vamos ver se fica por aqui... ainda vão ser as trovoadas a salvar o record nacional



Registo brutal.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2022 às 17:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> 47ºC em Pinhão



Valor impressionante, penso que, mesmo que não haja trovoada, a própria nebulosidade que deve estar na zona do Pinhão (?) deverá impedir uma subida maior e que poderia,  eventualmente, quebrar o record nacional, mas  vamos ver.. 

Faltam estações oficiais noutros locais de grande potencial em Trás-os-Montes: Pocinho, Barca de Alva, Vale da Vilariça, Vale do Sabor ( Ponte Remondes). Nem quero imaginar o bafo que deve estar nesses locais


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2022 às 17:07)

Céu nublado, 38,2ºC, 14% de Hr e uns pingos.


----------



## Cadito (14 Jul 2022 às 17:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> 47ºC em Pinhão, vamos ver se fica por aqui... ainda vão ser as trovoadas a salvar o record nacional


Onde estás a ver a temperatura, Jorge?


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 17:11)

Webcam de Mirandela, vista sueste, células em aproximação dessa direcção:


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 17:16)

Jorge_scp disse:


> 47ºC em Pinhão, vamos ver se fica por aqui... ainda vão ser as trovoadas a salvar o record nacional


Bem que potência


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jul 2022 às 17:38)

Cadito disse:


> Onde estás a ver a temperatura, Jorge?


Ele trabalha no IPMA, tem acesso a esses dados quase em tempo real


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 17:39)

Incêndio em Sambade possivelmente originado numa destas descargas Nuvem-solo:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 17:46)

Células a virar a trajectória para NO/NNO.
A entrarem no Gerês oriental, Cabreira, Larouco, mas a não chegarem provavelmente à zona do incêndio de Cidadelhe, na encosta NO da Amarela. 
Vê-se o pequeno eco do topo da pluma de fumo, no canto superior esquerdo da imagem.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 17:53)

DEA's perigosas no Gerês (Pitões das Júnias):






Se ao menos vier a chuva atrás...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 18:06)

Provável granizo em Pitões, isto não era, mesmo, preciso.















A trovoada já só teve descargas entre nuvens.
Trovoada intensa do outro lado da fronteira (Verin):


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2022 às 18:21)

Snifa disse:


> Valor impressionante, penso que, mesmo que não haja trovoada, a própria nebulosidade que deve estar na zona do Pinhão (?) deverá impedir uma subida maior e que poderia,  eventualmente, quebrar o record nacional, mas  vamos ver..
> 
> Faltam estações oficiais noutros locais de grande potencial em Trás-os-Montes: Pocinho, Barca de Alva, Vale da Vilariça, Vale do Sabor ( Ponte Remondes). Nem quero imaginar o bafo que deve estar nesses locais


Um trabalho do IPMA que usava interpolações baseadas em diversas variáveis (inclusive em medições feitas em abrigos meteorológicos), sugeria que uma das zonas com maiores médias de máximas diárias (dos meses Junho, Julho e Agosto) se situava na Ribeira do Zacarias, na zona de Cerejais  (Alfândega da Fé). Lembro-me que metia o Pinhão no bolso, mas também convém lembrar que médias de máximas, não são o mesmo que máximas absolutas, ainda que....


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 18:36)

Rajadas em Murça de 40km/hora


LMMS disse:


> Aqui se vê o efeito da entrada da trovoada no vento e temperatura, vamos ver o que vai fazer no Gerês.



Felizmente parece que a previsão de rajadas muito fortes para o Gerês, não se confirmou, o máximo não deve ter passado dos 50km/h


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2022 às 19:13)

É claro que não desejo aquilo a ninguém, nem aos nossos "vizinhos peninsulares", mas felizmente aquela tremenda trovoada, que começou em Verin e se expandiu daquela forma, aconteceu do outro lado da fronteira:


----------



## LMMS (14 Jul 2022 às 19:20)

StormRic disse:


> É claro que não desejo aquilo a ninguém, nem aos nossos "vizinhos peninsulares", mas felizmente aquela tremenda trovoada que começou em Verin e se expandiu daquela forma aconteceu do outro lado da fronteira:


E aqui está um a começar


----------



## invent (14 Jul 2022 às 20:50)

Huf, finalmente a temperatura a cair um pouco de forma mais intensa com algum vento forte.


----------



## invent (14 Jul 2022 às 21:17)

Grande chapéu no norte de Portugal, Galiza.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2022 às 21:37)

A segunda trovoada em aproximação de sul. Por agora 30,3ºC e 27% de Hr.

Extremos de hoje: 23,8ºC / 40,0ºC (a minha máxima mais alta)


----------



## Cesar (14 Jul 2022 às 21:56)

Aqui ainda se viu a trovoada que estava sobre Trás os Montes de resto muito fumo e cheiro forte a incêndios.


----------



## JCARL (14 Jul 2022 às 23:56)

Vila Velha de Ródão (14/07/2022):
- Temp Máx - 44,5 º C
- Temp Actual (23:56 Lx) - 28,1 º C


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2022 às 02:17)

Das estações mais frias no Inverno com 30,4ºC à meia-noite.... Miranda do Douro. Humidade em Trás-os-Montes abaixo de 25%.

Isto só mesmo visto


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2022 às 09:10)

Mais um dia quente a caminho, já nos *31.1ºC*, mínima de *18.8ºC.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2022 às 17:41)

Olhos postos em Pinhão outra vez, deve estar no limiar dos 46ºC de novo...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2022 às 17:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Olhos postos em Pinhão outra vez, deve estar no limiar dos 46ºC de novo...


Mesmo,  com a característica de  registo de máximas tardias...será mais um valor extremo.


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2022 às 18:20)

Grande diferença a esta hora para os últimos dias, *33.3ºC*.
Dia muito quente ainda, com máxima de *39.1ºC.*


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2022 às 22:12)

Ontem a mínima em Várzea da Serra acabou por ser de 19,6C ao final do dia.
Afinal ainda não foi desta que houve uma mínima tropical...
A máxima foi de 36,8C.
Ambos os valores foram os mais altos desde que a estação foi instalada (Agosto 2016).

Hoje, máxima de 35,2C e mínima de 18,7C.
Agora 21,0C


----------



## Rafa111 (16 Jul 2022 às 01:30)

Noite fresca até que enfim: 20.6ºC


----------



## raposo_744 (16 Jul 2022 às 09:44)

Tempo 40°N 8.13°O - meteoblue
					

Previsão de tempo profissional para o dia e noite em 40°N 8.13°O. Radar de precipitação, imagens de satélite HD, avisos de tempo atuais, temperaturas horárias, probabilidade de chuva e horas de sol.




					www.meteoblue.com


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2022 às 09:45)

A manhã já segue quente, nos *29ºC* com céu limpo.
Mínima de *18.2ºC.*

Médias da primeira metade de Julho(desvios em relação aos normais de 1981-2010):
Viseu(aeródromo):32.6ºC(*+5ºC*)/24.3ºC(+3.2ºC)/16.1ºC(+1.6ºC)
Viseu(cidade)36.3ºC(*+6.7ºC*/25.7ºC(+4ºC)/15.3ºC(+1.5ºC)

As noites bem frescas do início do mês reduziram o desvio das mínimas.

Pinhão segue nos *40ºC* de média das TMax em Julho, 38.8ºC em Mirandela.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jul 2022 às 13:11)

Estações Covilhã (aeródromo) e Aldeia de Souto entre as que estão em "onda de calor"
fonte: IPMA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Jul 2022 às 13:49)

Dia mais fresco, hoje pela primeira vez numa semana talvez nem chegue aos 40, mesmo assim está insuportável, embora o vento ajude a amenizar a sensação térmica.

Por agora vento fraco e nuvens altas a este, direcção de Idanha.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2022 às 16:22)

Hoje pela serra do Caramulo, temperatura no termómetro do carro entre os 32 e os 34 ºC de manhã, mas agora a temperatura está claramente mais baixo e o céu está nublado


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2022 às 19:51)

Máxima de *37.2ºC*, e é incrível como uma máxima destas se torna aparentemente agradável depois de vários dias entre os 39/41ºC.
Mas mais importante que a ligeira redução das máximas têm sido as noites mais frescas, e hoje em particular um fim de tarde muito agradável, com a temperatura já nos *28.3ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (17 Jul 2022 às 13:06)

Dia de calor o vento mais forte a esta hora.


----------



## Serrano (17 Jul 2022 às 16:32)

Mais um dia de calor no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 35°C


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (17 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

A tarde continua quente com nuvens altas, no Interior em Espanha desenvolvem se trovoadas.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2022 às 17:09)

Mais quente hoje, ainda *38.4ºC*, máxima de *39ºC*.
Mínima de* 19.1ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 17:40)

Condições difícieis para o combate aos seis incêndios que estão em curso na RINC.
Destaque para o Fundão e incêndio próximo (Fatela):


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 17:52)

Seis incêndios activos na RINC.
Na imagem de radar, além das células em Espanha, uma das quais a passar perto da fronteira a NE de Bragança, são visíveis as plumas de fumo de quatro fogos;

Soutelinho, perto da fronteira de Montalegre e Fatela, próximo de Fundão, têm as maiores colunas de fumo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 19:12)

Condições terríveis em Chaves:


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2022 às 20:27)

Aqui a temperatura já caiu bem, 25.8°C. Vista para Sudeste, nota-se bem o fundo dos incêndios:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2022 às 20:51)

Assistam agora mesmo ao pôr-do-sol em directo do Monte Farinha, Mondim de Basto:





__





						Vilar de Ferreiros  -  Vilar de Ferreiros, Vilar de Ferreiros › West: › West (Vilar de Ferreiros, Portugal)
					





					webcams.windy.com


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2022 às 07:56)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de ESE, 47% de Hr e 21,7ºC. Mínima de 21,2ºC.


----------



## Costa (18 Jul 2022 às 12:26)

O Pinhão segue com uma média de *40.5ºC *no mês de Julho.

_34.8ºC/38.3ºC/34.4ºC/36.9ºC/37.2ºC/35.7ºC/37.9ºC/38.9ºC/41.9ºC/42.4ºC/42.5ºC/43.3ºC/44.0ºC/47.0ºC/45.4ºC/44.2ºC/44.2ºC_


Ontem, desde a barragem na Régua até ao Pinhão a temperatura andou sempre nos 44ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2022 às 07:30)

Céu limpo, apenas com alguns restos de fumo a SW, 13,3ºC, 79% de Hr e vento fraco ESE. Mínima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2022 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

Voltaram as noites frias.
Mínima de 8,1ºC em Várzea da Serra.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jul 2022 às 16:51)

Dia todo passado fora de casa. De manhã fui trabalhar. Estava-se bem na rua mas gabinete estava abafado por ter estado fechado quase 2 semanas. Fui almoçar ao restaurante e com ar condicionado estava-se bem mas na rua percebia-se que estava a aquecer a olhos vistos. Entretanto fui com o meu pai a uma consulta no hospital. Lá dentro estava-se bem. Não fosse a máscara e estava muito agradável. Quando saímos por volta das 16h já estava bastante quente. Suportável mas bastante quente. Diria que à volta dos 34°C. Chegada a casa, 25,5°C. Bem bom se ficasse por aqui. Não fica, claro.


----------



## raposo_744 (20 Jul 2022 às 17:30)

agora 34ºc
humidade nos 34%
dentro de casa 28ºc
agua da pool a 25ºc
noites fresquinhas.....


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2022 às 18:47)

Os efeitos desta onda de calor nos carvalhos.

6 de julho.




Hoje, 21 de julho.


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2022 às 18:54)

Mais um dia quente, mas dentro daquilo que é aceitável nestas paragens.

Muito bom para este tipo de animais.




Melhor mesmo é dentro de água.




Depois de sacudir a água, sempre podemos secar ao sol.




Aqui por Bragança, agora: 32,9ºC, 31% de Hr e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Cesar (22 Jul 2022 às 21:29)

Hoje este um dia agradável, mas ainda esteve calor.


----------



## raposo_744 (23 Jul 2022 às 11:52)

33 °C
Pressure
1016.26 hPa
Visibility
14.48 kilometers
Clouds
Clear
Dew Point
12 C
Humidity
34 %


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2022 às 14:52)

Bem quentinho, hoje, por aqui. Fui almoçar fora e deu para ver que à tarde vai aquecer bem.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2022 às 16:10)

raposo_744 disse:


> *33 °C*
> Pressure
> 1016.26 hPa
> Visibility
> ...



33ºC com 34% de HR já é bastante desagradável.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2022 às 16:37)

Voltou o abuso, 36.6°C.
As mínimas têm ajudado a que esteja suportável dentro de casa, hoje foi de 13°C


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jul 2022 às 17:02)

Nickname disse:


> Voltou o abuso, 36.6°C.
> As mínimas têm ajudado a que esteja suportável dentro de casa, hoje foi de 13°C


Desde que as mínimas sejam decentes, em casa está ok. Tenho andado entre os 26 e os 27°C. Bastante suportável, para mim, que nem gosto de calor. Quando as mínimas são altas é que estraga tudo porque a casa não arrefece de noite.


----------



## Nickname (23 Jul 2022 às 21:07)

25°C.


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Jul 2022 às 08:07)

StormRic disse:


> 33ºC com 34% de HR já é bastante desagradável.


hoje está muito mais simpatico






__





						Pedrógão Grande, Portugal Weather Conditions | Weather Underground
					

Pedrgo Grande Weather Forecasts. Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weatherreports, maps & tropical weather conditions for the Pedrgo Grande area.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2022 às 10:02)

Céu praticamente limpo, *22.1ºC.*
Mínima de* 14ºC.*


----------



## Cesar (24 Jul 2022 às 10:13)

Dia de sol, mas agora vai ficando encoberto por nuvens altas.


----------



## raposo_744 (24 Jul 2022 às 10:29)

Cesar disse:


> Dia de sol, mas agora vai ficando encoberto por nuvens altas.


aqui a acontecer o mesmo


----------



## Cesar (24 Jul 2022 às 13:39)

Neste momento o vento começa a soprar algo forte.


----------



## Serrano (24 Jul 2022 às 15:57)

Brilha o sol  no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 33°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2022 às 16:48)

Nada mau hoje, com *31.1ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2022 às 22:45)

Noite agradável, segue nos *19.3ºC*
Máxima de* 32ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2022 às 08:51)

Mínimas a baixar, *12.2ºC* aqui.
10.9ºC na estação do ipma na cidade, 8.1ºC em Paredes Velhas, Vouzela.
Agora já nos *19.1ºC*


----------



## jotackosta (25 Jul 2022 às 11:54)

De volta à terrinha com *28ºC *e 35% de humidade.


----------



## Nickname (25 Jul 2022 às 16:14)

32ºC por aqui.


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2022 às 16:24)

Vento moderado a forte com *25°C* em São João da Serra, Oliveira de Frades, ambiente quase fresco a apenas 400m de altitude.
Vista para o radar de Arouca e a Serra da Freita:


----------



## jotackosta (27 Jul 2022 às 17:51)

A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos 29,3°C.
A mínima foi de 10,7°C. 

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Jul 2022 às 19:01)

26°C por Sejães, albufeira da barragem de Ribeiradio, nível bastante baixo e água algo esverdeada.


----------



## raposo_744 (28 Jul 2022 às 08:24)

22.7 °C
ainda sem vento....

pressure
1015.24 hPa

Visibility
14.48 kilometers

Clouds
Clear

Dew Point
11 C

Humidity
61 %


----------



## cm3pt (28 Jul 2022 às 16:26)

Pirocúmulo gerado pelo incêndio que está a decorrer próximo de Tinhela de Baixo (Vila Pouca de Aguiar). A foto foi tirada no campus da UTAD, ou seja a 30 km do local do incêndio.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2022 às 09:23)

Algum nevoeiro hoje de manhã, tem sido raro este Verão.
*18.6°C* agora, mínima de *12.9°C.*


----------



## Cesar (29 Jul 2022 às 20:19)

Um dia misto de Verão com algum nevoeiro de manhã, mas depois abriu.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jul 2022 às 03:10)

26.9°C // 32%Hr

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (30 Jul 2022 às 07:38)

O sol já nasceu, com vento algo forte.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2022 às 16:23)

*38ºC*, hoje a mínima também já foi bem mais quente, de *17.9ºC.*


----------



## Nickname (30 Jul 2022 às 20:45)

Ainda *30.3ºC*

Médias de Julho até ao dia de hoje(máximas e mínimas de hoje já incluídas), e anomalias em relação a 1981-2010:

Viseu(cidade): *35.6ºC*/24.6ºC/14.3ºC (*+6ºC*/+2.9ºC/+0.5ºC)
Viseu(aeródromo): 32ºC/22.8ºC/14.8ºC(+4.4ºC/+1.7ºC/+0.3ºC)

Ambas as estações tiveram apenas um dia de máxima abaixo da média, dia 19.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jul 2022 às 12:57)

*37.1ºC*, mínima de *19ºC.*


----------



## Serrano (31 Jul 2022 às 15:08)

Está a aquecer… 33.5°C no Sarzedo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (31 Jul 2022 às 15:13)

Pela Beira Alta muito calor e nuvens com cara de trovoada.


----------



## jotackosta (31 Jul 2022 às 18:12)

40°C atingidos por volta das 17h

Enviado do meu T770H através do Tapatalk


----------



## JCARL (31 Jul 2022 às 19:39)

Vila Velha de Ródão:
Temp actual: 37 º C
Temp máx hoje: 42.4 º C


----------



## raposo_744 (1 Ago 2022 às 07:41)

agora 23ºc

Pressure
1014.22 hPa

Visibility
14.48 kilometers

Clouds
Clear

Dew Point
13 C

Humidity
56 %


----------

